# Gravenhurst Ont bottle dive round 2



## RCO (Jun 30, 2013)

went back to a location i checked last summer and had found a number of bottles if you remember my post from last year of what i found there . but it is a dangerous spot to swim not deep but is glass that can be hard to see so have to be careful . 

 anyways went swimming on the weekend and found some bottles , in picture there always really dirty at this location even though the water is clean but they do clean up . 

 found a half pint mini milk jug from "Laycox Dairy "gravenhurst , 6 OZ canada dry , budweiser NFL glass , sprite NDNR bottle , old heinz ketchup bottle, , 2 local embossed sodas from JD Browns gravenhurst


----------



## RCO (Jun 30, 2013)

haven't found a sprite no return bottle before , it actually cleaned up well considering it was black . not sure how common a bottle it is but still neat


----------



## RCO (Jun 30, 2013)

common canada dry bottle , has a RD date of 1930 on bottom so an older one , would of had a paper label originally .canada dry is embossed on the neck


----------



## RCO (Jun 30, 2013)

found 2 JD Brown bottles in the same area , they could be as old is 1920's but they used this bottle up in to 40's i suspect but either way were in the lake for a longtime . they stopped using JD brown name in 30's and switched to Brown's Beverages thats how i know its an older one


----------



## RCO (Jun 30, 2013)

but they have some odd damage to glass , could of been caused by cold winters and fact they were in shallow water could of frooze maybe ? both are exactly the same almost , but bottles are 100% solid so don't think there going to fall apart anytime soon


----------



## RCO (Jun 30, 2013)

the find of the day , don't really know alot about milk jugs but have found bottles from this dairy before , one last year in same part of the lake , but it didn't say on the glass it was from Gravenhurst . think this is the half pint size ? never seen a similar bottle from this dairy before but at least all the embossing survived , think it could be from 30's-40's era maybe or 50's ? thats time period this dairy existed but i was never able to find out very much about it . gravenhurst was smaller back then so this is likely a rare bottle. 
 anyways i wish it wasn't broken but still a cool find


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 30, 2013)

That Sprite bottle is neat...it would make a nice window bottle for sure. NICE FINDS!


----------



## deenodean (Jun 30, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RCO
> 
> the find of the day , don't really know alot about milk jugs but have found bottles from this dairy before , one last year in same part of the lake , but it didn't say on the glass it was from Gravenhurst . think this is the half pint size ? never seen a similar bottle from this dairy before but at least all the embossing survived , think it could be from 30's-40's era maybe or 50's ? thats time period this dairy existed but i was never able to find out very much about it . gravenhurst was smaller back then so this is likely a rare bottle.
> anyways i wish it wasn't broken but still a cool find


 to bad she's broke..nice finds !!


----------



## RCO (Jul 1, 2013)

its too bad the milk jug is broken , you have to remember Gravenhurst is a small town , only like 12,000 population today and likely 5000 or so when this jug used , so there isn't going to be many out there . but i do have to larger sized Laycox dairy milk jugs allready but this mini jug would of looked really good with them . but this location seems to keep giving up new bottles so maybe there is some other good stuff to find yet , i think i've checked everywhere but there is always something new to find


----------



## tftfan (Jul 1, 2013)

cool finds. we have a couple boxes of ndnr bottles packed. hope someday the grand kids will like them. I like um too.


----------



## RCO (Jul 4, 2013)

went for another swim there the other day , found some more bottles . 
 in picture a broken old soda bottle , didn't realise how dangerous it was just wanted to find out who it was from but no names on whats left , broken milk jug but can't read names , 2 broken really old coca cola hobbleskirts , green "dominion " stamped bottle , 7 oz green bottle no names , 10 oz brown's beverages bottle , common local already found a number of them .


----------



## RCO (Jul 4, 2013)

the coca cola bottles are really interesting , look to be much older than coke bottles I normally find and the one is a light green in colour which is unusual  for Canada and it looks to be really old maybe from the 1920's era ? but i'm not really sure how old these bottles are as bottom is missing and that's usually where dates are located


----------



## RCO (Jul 4, 2013)

each are marked "trade mark registered " and Min Contents 6 Fl Oz . I find it odd they don't say Coca cola of Canada limited as that's on bottles from 30's -40's and by 50's there is other markings as well , not a coca cola expert so not really that sure about these bottles do wish I had found a not broken one though


----------



## tftfan (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool stuff . []


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Jul 13, 2013)

Diving Muskoka? I really like the the Sprite.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 16, 2013)

Do you look for old logging camps in Muskoka and even in the Haliburton and Parry Sound Districts? They must be loaded with good old stuff from bottles to axes to log stamps.


----------



## RCO (Jul 16, 2013)

never really found any logging camps , we do have 130 acres of property and some old logging sites on it , found a couple 50's era brown's bottles in the leaves last year , unfortuently our property had a forest fire in the 1930's that would of likely destroyed anything old if it had been there . there is a lot of "crown land " around Algonquin park but its so grown in not sure you'd ever find anything


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 16, 2013)

Keep up the effort RCO. Hope you find some really good ones!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RCO
> 
> never really found any logging camps , we do have 130 acres of property and some old logging sites on it , found a couple 50's era brown's bottles in the leaves last year , unfortuently our property had a forest fire in the 1930's that would of likely destroyed anything old if it had been there . there is a lot of "crown land " around Algonquin park but its so grown in not sure you'd ever find anything


 
 I see your point about the fire. What I always liked about looking for bottles in Northern Ontario and in near-north places like Muskoka is that the soil layers are not deep, so it's pretty easy to find dumps. I remember cottaging on Lake Panache (between Sudbury and Espanola) and finding a small dump on an island in the lake. There had been a forest fire intentionally set on the island for water bombers to practise their skills. One of the water drops cut through the soil to reveal the dump. We dug it out in a couple of hours. Unfortunately, we only got unembossed meds and a few embossed ones. Still, it was a fun day of really easy digging.


----------

